# Grass livery Edinburgh area for two retirees



## budatiger (2 July 2015)

I'm looking for grass livery for two retired ponies.  They must be able to be out together 24/7 where possible, but as good doers must have grazing regulated throughout the spring & summer.  Looking for somewhere where they will be checked twice daily as my job involves significant travel & I need to be sure they are getting adequate care.
I know there is a yard specialising in retirement livery in East Lothian, but is there anywhere else recommended?
Thanks


----------



## Jnhuk (6 July 2015)

There was someone advertising retirement livery on a private yard near Penicuik on one of the horsey facebook groups  but don't know anything about it or the person apart from that https://www.facebook.com/groups/161201673946690/search/?query=retirement livery


----------



## nicnag (8 July 2015)

Jnhuk said:



			There was someone advertising retirement livery on a private yard near Penicuik on one of the horsey facebook groups  but don't know anything about it or the person apart from that https://www.facebook.com/groups/161201673946690/search/?query=retirement livery

Click to expand...

It's Louisa Russell and they are just between the Leadburn Inn and the Howgate Restraurasnt. It's a new venture but they have owned horses for some time, I bought one from them a long time ago.


----------



## asbo (27 July 2015)

I have mine at EEC and they love it.


----------

